# Bargain Yarn/Wool & knitting accessories. New York, Brooklyn area



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Would anyone know where the bargain or discount stores are based in New York, Brooklyn area for all Knitting Yarn, Wool and accessories. 
Planning a trip in a few weeks time and I though it would be an ideal opportunity to shop for knitting items. 

Kind regards & Happy Knitting


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I have lived in brooklyn all my life and I am 63. When I was a kid every neighborhood had a yarn store. i remember many trips with my mom choosing yarn when she knitted for me and later on choosing yarn for my own projects. Those days are gone. Most of the time I by yarn on line. Google "Park Slope Yarn Stores" and you will find afew places. There is a good one on Coney island Ave between ave I and J and a big store on Atlantic Avenue (near Bond Street). Sorry I don't have names handy. frankly, you would be better off shopping in manhattan. Lion brand has a giant store in Manhattan if you like that brand. have a good visit to the Big Apple.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

You might want to go to Smiley's. The store is in Queens, not Brooklyn. You can check their website for directions and their store hours. I think they are open only on Fridays and Saturdays, unless they are having a big sale smileysyarns.com. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you Veets, I will try Lion Brand in Manhattan.
You mentioned there is a good on Coney Island, is that by the coast? Also is Ave I & J is that the street name.

The big store on Atlantic Avenue (near Bond Street) is this store in Brooklyn?

Sorry about all the questions, this is an ideal opportunity to experience another country where there is a passion for handknitting and appreciation of wool (yarn) I would be most greatful for any answers.

Kind regards & Happy Knitting



veets said:


> I have lived in brooklyn all my life and I am 63. When I was a kid every neighborhood had a yarn store. i remember many trips with my mom choosing yarn when she knitted for me and later on choosing yarn for my own projects. Those days are gone. Most of the time I by yarn on line. Google "Park Slope Yarn Stores" and you will find afew places. There is a good one on Coney island Ave between ave I and J and a big store on Atlantic Avenue (near Bond Street). Sorry I don't have names handy. frankly, you would be better off shopping in manhattan. Lion brand has a giant store in Manhattan if you like that brand. have a good visit to the Big Apple.


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you Pattyhayw - I will check Smileys website. Thank you for your best wishes we are really looking forward to our hols in the Big Apple.

Kind regards & Happy Knitting



Pattyhayw said:


> You might want to go to Smiley's. The store is in Queens, not Brooklyn. You can check their website for directions and their store hours. I think they are open only on Fridays and Saturdays, unless they are having a big sale smileysyarns.com. Have a wonderful trip!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

i am a born and breed new yorker and unfortunately discount yarn shops don't truly exist in the city except for Smileys which you've been told about- it's a great place to get yarn bargains on fabulous yarns- since it's a store their on-line offerings are not all at the physical shop but the inventory in store is fantastic- as for accessories they don't have much in the way of interesting needles, etc. but they do have a wall with standard stuff- susan bates stitch holders, tapestry needles etc. it's really a yarn shop but worth the trip- getting there is a bit of a hassel because it's not near to public transportation but the subway and a bus will bring you to Jamica Avenue and a block from their shop-if you have the time for the trip it's worth it- have fun in the city, regards, adelaide


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Google "Yarn shops Brooklyn NY" for list of shops. Brooklyn General is a delight, excellent prices, helpful staff.

Welcome to New York. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome to New York, I live in Manhattan and love it. I shop for yarns at Lion Brand and Smiley's. Also Michaels has yarns sales some times, but I mostly shop on line.

If you have time and want to meet for coffee or want compay for the long trekk to Smiley's send me a PM maybe we can arrange to make out time tables match.

Safe travels and happy knitting!


----------



## sallyanndesigns (Jun 11, 2012)

Try Smilers in Queens. www.smilers.com
The store is open on weekends only. The prices are incredible. They host sales in NY, NJ etc. I attended the sale in NJ and got amazing savings. They also sell on the web and the prices can't be beat especially when they have a sale.
Good luck
Sally Ann


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

ceciliavillabona said:


> Welcome to New York, I live in Manhattan and love it. I shop for yarns at Lion Brand and Smiley's. Also Michaels has yarns sales some times, but I mostly shop on line.
> 
> If you have time and want to meet for coffee or want compay for the long trekk to Smiley's send me a PM maybe we can arrange to make out time tables match.
> 
> Safe travels and happy knitting!


Cecelia: is the Lion Brand store worth the trek by train from Connecticut? I see it on the website and it looks tiny, but if there is lots of stuff and good bargains, I'm there!! Thanks.


----------



## sallyanndesigns (Jun 11, 2012)

I meant Smileys.com

Sorry


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

In manhattan, you may want to look into this place!

http://www.schoolproductsyarns.com/index.php?cPath=109&osCsid=76fa42e86583837dc7c80d59720f1492


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:11210/

BUT IN NYC there are some fantastic stores...

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:new york, ny/


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

School Products is amazing!!!! Not to be missed...
julie


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

saw the post suggesting we do a NY meet and great- if that is on your schedule please let me know- absolutely visit school products and in walking distance is the shop that i go to and where i take lessons- gotta knit- on east 34 st. right off 5th ave. so if you visit the empire state bldg. it's right there, anyway, it would be grand to share some ny hospitality- adelaide


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

a.c.moore, michaels, big lots and have heard going to goodwill or other charities that have stores to sell their donations. all these places sell yarn at very good prices.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

have never seen such options in nyc, if you know of any, please share- thanks, adelaide


----------



## jatty (Jun 15, 2011)

I live just a few blocks from Lion Brand Yarns. It is definitely worth a visit. There are also other options in NYC. I would be happy to meet up with you and show you around. Please feel free to PM me. I visit friends in Winchester every year, and I always enjoy looking at patterns and yarns there. Wishing you a safe trip.


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Ceciliabona
Many thanks for the information and yes please I would love your company for the long trek to Smiley's and possibly a well deserve coffee after. I will PM you my iternary and contact details at the weekend.

Kind regards & Happy knitting
Fabknitter66



ceciliavillabona said:


> Welcome to New York, I live in Manhattan and love it. I shop for yarns at Lion Brand and Smiley's. Also Michaels has yarns sales some times, but I mostly shop on line.
> 
> If you have time and want to meet for coffee or want compay for the long trekk to Smiley's send me a PM maybe we can arrange to make out time tables match.
> 
> Safe travels and happy knitting!


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Jatty

Many thanks for the information and yes please I would love to meet up. I will PM you my iternary and contact details at the weekend. I have a suggestion to make which I will discuss when I PM you.

Kind regards & Happy knitting

Fabknitter


jatty said:


> I live just a few blocks from Lion Brand Yarns. It is definitely worth a visit. There are also other options in NYC. I would be happy to meet up with you and show you around. Please feel free to PM me. I visit friends in Winchester every year, and I always enjoy looking at patterns and yarns there. Wishing you a safe trip.


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Adelaide

I will PM you at the weekend... regarding meet up.

Kind regards & Happy Knitting
Fabknitter66



Adelaide said:


> saw the post suggesting we do a NY meet and great- if that is on your schedule please let me know- absolutely visit school products and in walking distance is the shop that i go to and where i take lessons- gotta knit- on east 34 st. right off 5th ave. so if you visit the empire state bldg. it's right there, anyway, it would be grand to share some ny hospitality- adelaide


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have sent you a PM


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have sent a PM


----------

